# Quick and Easy Hands



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow! Nice! I'll be looking forward to seeing the finished product. Hmmmmm.....do I need hands for anything?


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

pics unavailable


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Same here, pics unavailable.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Pics not working


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Could be because the threads over a year old. I'd be interested in seeing them as well. I tried the glove/great stuff hands a couple days ago and they're puffy and weird. I didn't use "great stuff" though, but instead an "eco-friendly" copy and I was less than impressed! That'll teach me to try and protect the environment from my halloween projects.

But still, I need hands,man,_hands_!!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Stranger With Candy said:


> But still, I need hands,man,_hands_!!


Well you could try here:
Scott's Corpse Hands
or here:
Haunters Hangout Easy Latex Corpse Hands
or here:
madness_hands

personally I find that the second choice works the best, you can do so much with that method anything from skeletal hands to corpse hands to the freshly dead, it all depends on how thick you make your cotton base.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

partsman said:


> Well you could try here:
> Scott's Corpse Hands
> or here:
> Haunters Hangout Easy Latex Corpse Hands
> ...


wooo,wooo,woooo! Thank you! The second link seems perfect!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Stranger With Candy said:


> wooo,wooo,woooo! Thank you! The second link seems perfect!


I certainly think so this is how mine turned out last year for my FCG:



















I hope it helps to see so real results from someone who's used the method!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Cool. I could always use a spare pair of hands. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

lol,lady!

partsman, those are very,very awesome!

I think I'm going to attempt the hands from the first link today, as I'm too cheap to buy latex- and too lazy to go searching for it.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Stranger, any of the links that I posted are good, I just happen to like the second link, as for being cheap, the latex can be bought from Home Depot or Lowe's, the rest I really can't help you with. 
But I'm certain the hands you make will come out great, so good luck!


----------

